# Clarion DVH940 with Fiber Optic cable plus CeNET cable



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281287847654


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Since no one wants this.. I'll just trash it.


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281291886925


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I gave it another chance but no bites... Going into the trash this Friday


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mighty Noid said:


> Well I gave it another chance but no bites... Going into the trash this Friday


Which cable is it?

I'm looking for the DCA-006 (16ft)

http://s.productreview.com.au/products/images/56927_clarion_dca006_optic_cable.jpg


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

It was this one. ..
But it's gone now.
Thrashed it this morning.. With the other gear.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

What do you mean you trashed it..... 
I was watching it, hell, I'd have given you $50 for it.


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Watching it and buying it is two different things... and i wouldn't have taken that low of a price... 

Well it didn't sell twice on ebay... so I didn't want to keep on holding the gear...
So I threw the gear in the trash can...


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

You r so bad!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just saw it a few days ago and I hadn't made an advance yet because I was unsure of the available funds. 
I'm baffled that you'd rather toss it then to even take $50 (which is just a number I threw out, could've countered) for a piece that is not all that common.


----------

